# F'ing Portugese Ar$eholes....



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)




----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

If you want to blame someone blame the person that left you a man short (and not the referee either)


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Rooney


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, im as passionate as anyone over England but best side won, we were crap.


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

same old, same old


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Still a$eholes and he was sent off for a push, not the 'stamp' which is obvious when you see the refs actions.

Regardless, I'm proud for the team spirit after we went to 10 men.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

And to make it worse my next post is my 100th on the forum and it was meant to be one of celebration.

See you all in four years :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rooneys fault he was sent off. Supposed to be one of the top 5 players in the world and cant keep his head on :roll:

Crap, skilled players with no passion or desire to win and nerves of jelly.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Did they not get enough runs then?


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

At least I'm within the 30 days to send my SKY HD box back now ...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ronin said:


> Did they not get enough runs then?


0-0

10 men, rooney sent off for being a teenager and having no common sense

penalties

3-1

pants

My anus was clenched for 100 minutes so on the upside i now have tighter cheeks!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Leg said:


> Well, im as passionate as anyone over England but best side won, we were crap.


I'm sorry but that is total bollox!

Rooney's sending off was never a sending off , didn't you see Ranaldo winking in the replays its was more a simple coming together with no intension to stand on anyones bollocks if he ever did.

Did you the the coming together Ranaldo and Rooney had prior to kick off? :? seems in my opinion e was set up big style :evil: h


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jonah said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Well, im as passionate as anyone over England but best side won, we were crap.
> ...


Bollocks? He stamped on the guy? FIFA have stated clearly, whether u agree or not (I dont) that thats a red card, no questions.

The fact that the dozy git was stupid enough to let Ronaldo et al wind him up and cause him to commit the offence isnt the issue, thats part of the game and he should be wise enough to rise above it, he wasnt, he was sent off, and he should know better.

The coming together and winking and all that crap is all part of the 'Rooney is volatile, I know I play club football with him and this is how we will get him booked' love it or hate it its part of the game and Rooney is so thick he fell for it.

Simple as.



jonah said:


> seems in my opinion e was set up big style :evil: h


precisely and he fell for it, his fault, hes an idiot


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

s3_lurker said:


> At least I'm within the 30 days to send my SKY HD box back now ...


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm gutted 

There's more reasons than Rooney going off for the departure, most of which have been discussed at length.

Just as well Sven is off of his own accord.....if he hadn't chosen to left this would've been his downfall anyway :?

And to top it all, my missus just doesn't understand why I'm so p1ssed off :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

aye not to mention Lampard and Gerrard not being able to slot penalties???????


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

ronin said:


> Did they not get enough runs then?


I think they didn't get enough conversions at the end.

Where will all thepikeys go to now? Back where they came from?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

English footballers are not professionals but hooligans. Do you remember a few years back when Beckham was sent out because he kicked someone as he was laying flat on the floor?

They deserve what they get.

And the English goalkeeper...what a waste of space?

I guess Sven is going back to Sweden next.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

vlastan said:


> English footballers are not professionals but hooligans. Do you remember a few years back when Beckham was sent out because he kicked someone as he was laying flat on the floor?
> 
> They deserve what they get.
> 
> ...


Why is the english goalkeeper a waste of space? What resosns do you give for that statement. Your talking out of your arse as per usual!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

renton72 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > English footballers are not professionals but hooligans. Do you remember a few years back when Beckham was sent out because he kicked someone as he was laying flat on the floor?
> ...


I wouldnt get into discussions about footy with someone who thinks players are sent 'out' m8. :lol: Robinson actually had a good game, wasnt his fault by any means.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Leg said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Chavs ,just shoot the lot (even the rich ones who get "sent out")


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Leg said:


> I wouldnt get into discussions about footy with someone who thinks players are sent 'out' m8. :lol: Robinson actually had a good game, wasnt his fault by any means.


 :lol:

Did Greece qualify for the world cup finals?

The keeper must be worse than Robinson, and the players fine upstanding gents, unlike our proffesional hooligans!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Made my weekend. Entirely predictable and inevitable. I laughed. :lol:

Lucky to get as far as they did in that 'difficult' first group. :roll:

Anyway there is always 2010 to look forward to.

Off to put some England flags on my car - strange absence of them this am - fair weather patriots eh?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

renton72 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnt get into discussions about footy with someone who thinks players are sent 'out' m8. :lol: Robinson actually had a good game, wasnt his fault by any means.
> ...


Who is the European Champion? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont agree Rooney didnt do it on purpose IMO. Figo (and other players) was just as bad in the previous match and FIFA refused to get involed as it was 'dealt with on the pitch'

FIFA why do you have different rules when it comes to english players you total wankers.

Im all for rules but why are ours harder, and more unjust than the rest of the world. :evil:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Who is the European Champion? :wink:


Who couldnt even qualify for the 2006 world cup. :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

renton72 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Who is the European Champion? :wink:
> ...


And England that did qualify, what does it bring home? :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vlastan said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Ill tell you what it brought home to me, it brought home the truth (again when will I learn?) that England has gone from a nation of winners to a nation of losers in 60 rapid years. From industry to society, from sport to foreign policy I find it hard to find positive things we do at a national level.

BTW Im on the emotional rollercoasters final slow slow run back into the hut where you get off as I always am after an England footy fck up so dont mind me


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

vlastan said:


> And England that did qualify, what does it bring home? :wink:


fuck all! :?


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

vlastan said:


> English footballers are not professionals but hooligans. Do you remember a few years back when Beckham was sent out because he kicked someone as he was laying flat on the floor?
> 
> They deserve what they get.
> 
> ...


That argi bastard admitted he was at fault for that....

Rooney and Ronaldo have something going on that was clear in the tunnel. There was no stamping the video shows he was getting to his feet. the ref didnt card him for stamping - it was for the push.

Ronaldo will not be at united come season start... its clear he is off and fuck him too... he can go play somewhere that team play doesnt count. He is rattled because he knows rooney shits all over him for talent and he wants the lime light... Jog on you cheating bastard... the winking - the headbutting the taunting.... not what you need from a supposed team mate..... Like Figo the match before he is a cheating bastard and got off scott free......


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Soulctrla said:


> Rooney and Ronaldo have something going on that was clear in the tunnel. There was no stamping the video shows he was getting to his feet. the ref didnt card him for stamping - it was for the push.
> 
> Ronaldo will not be at united come season start... its clear he is off and fuck him too... he can go play somewhere that team play doesnt count. He is rattled because he knows rooney shits all over him for talent and he wants the lime light... Jog on you cheating bastard... the winking - the headbutting the taunting.... not what you need from a supposed team mate..... Like Figo the match before he is a cheating bastard and got off scott free......


I hear ya.....and ditto everything you put above :x :wink: That Ronaldo dick is a spoilt little brat.....Rooney shoulda pushed him harder !! :evil:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> Soulctrla said:
> 
> 
> > Rooney and Ronaldo have something going on that was clear in the tunnel. There was no stamping the video shows he was getting to his feet. the ref didnt card him for stamping - it was for the push.
> ...


He should have knocked him out!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

. [smiley=stupid.gif] ....illustrating neatly why football, footballers and football fans do themselves absolutely no favours in their PR with the rest of society.

:roll:


----------



## shelley (Nov 22, 2004)

vlastan said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


But look who has just been banned from all international football!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's bizarre that the many detractors of football are such big fans of rugby. My mate and I both said the great thing about playing Rugby (not that I do any more) is the fact that if someone is a cheating twat, you get the opportunity to have more than just a little dig at them.

Even on the international scene Rugby players get away with a hell of a lot more than rules should allow.

As far as England is concerned (football) there are very few other teams that play the same way - and by that I mean getting up after innocous challenges as opposed to rolling around on the floor in agony until the refereee makes a decision one way or another. I think it's unbelievable to watch and makes my blood boil.

As for the Rooney incident - I have to say that I haven't seen the countless replays. I watched the game and then went out and then I was travelling the next day so didn't catch all the analysis. To me it didn't look like he was being booked for the challenge and, to my untrained eye, I thought he should be awarded a free kick for them getting in his way.

However all that aside, if you know a player has a weakness you do exploit it - in any sport. If he's slow, then you put out someone who's much quicker to get around him, if he can't shoot on his left foot then you force him left so he's less likely to be able to score, if you know he's got a temper, you get in his face so that he pushes you and gets sent off.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Soulctrla said:
> 
> 
> > Rooney and Ronaldo have something going on that was clear in the tunnel. There was no stamping the video shows he was getting to his feet. the ref didnt card him for stamping - it was for the push.
> ...


You might have already seen this but..............

There is a very real danger that Cristiano Ronaldo will be voted the fans' best young player at the World Cup despite his pouting, diving, pretty boy antics designed mainly to get himself a lucrative transfer to Real Madrid and thus avoid the good kicking he deserves from Wayne Rooney at Manchester United training.

He is currently 1st in the FIFA voting just ahead of Luis Valencia of Ecuador. So how about everyone go to
http://fifaworldcup.yahoo.com/06/en/w/bypa/eligible.html and do the decent thing by voting for Valencia!

It doesn't matter who you support or if you haven't seen them play, just stop Ronaldo.

Takes 30 seconds... You know it makes sense!!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Done. :wink:


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

the ref tonight should have yellowed the entired team, for their fake falls; its bloody pathetic that the game is down to this... even more reason to bring in the 4th offical on TV playback like they do with Rugby.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

jonhaff said:


> the ref tonight should have yellowed the entired team, for their fake falls; its bloody pathetic that the game is down to this... even more reason to bring in the 4th offical on TV playback like they do with Rugby.


Agree, they definately need someone sitting up in the stand with TVs/instant replays and audio link to the the ref on the pitch.

The Portuguese haven't been the worst cheats, for me the Dutch diving team took it to a new level, a shame as that's who I was rooting for (I have Dutch family).

As for the French, Rubbery is always looking to take a dive and Henry surprised me, faking an elbow against Spain to try and get Puyol sent off and then the dive for the penalty last night.

No-one's exempt, not even England, Joe Cole's penalty is just one example but then again he must get a lot of tips from his team mates at Chelsea.

They need retrospective action from the camera footage and proper penalties for cheating - couple of games ban.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

whirlypig said:


> jonhaff said:
> 
> 
> > the ref tonight should have yellowed the entired team, for their fake falls; its bloody pathetic that the game is down to this... even more reason to bring in the 4th offical on TV playback like they do with Rugby.
> ...


why not do the same as Rugby - Sin Bin, video ref and allow citing for cards _after_ the game? Oh na dwe may as well mic up the refs too, so the adoring public can hear the rich vocabulary that their idols use.... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Donâ€™t like the French, wanted them to lose. The diving is a problem and I donâ€™t think you can blame the refs as they have to make a split sec decision usually from 15-20 feet away.

I hope Italy win.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

thejepster said:


> He is currently 1st in the FIFA voting just ahead of Luis Valencia of Ecuador. So how about everyone go to
> http://fifaworldcup.yahoo.com/06/en/w/bypa/eligible.html and do the decent thing by voting for Valencia!


Luis Valencia has won.  Doubtless be an appeal now... :roll:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I also thought the booing of Ronaldo last night was priceless... either there were a lot of England fans in the crowd or the French and the neutrals are just as irritated by the diving as we are.

All of this aside, if England had put in a decent performance (and that means players and manager), we'd have won outright, without all this debate about how unfair and unlucky we were again. And again.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> All of this aside, if England had put in a decent performance (and that means players and manager), we'd have won outright, without all this debate about how unfair and unlucky we were again. And again.


Yep - score more goals than the opposition in normal or extra time, and no need to practice penalties anymore (not that the practice seems to have helped much).

Alles les Bleus!


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> thejepster said:
> 
> 
> > He is currently 1st in the FIFA voting just ahead of Luis Valencia of Ecuador. So how about everyone go to
> ...


By nearly 90,000 votes.... don't you just love the power of the internet!  :roll:


----------

